# Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????



## Olli.P (26. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,


mein Siebfilter ist ja jetzt nu schon ein paar Tage im Einsatz.......

Wie sollte ich denn jetzt den Filter bestücken?????

hier mal der 4Kammer-Kleeblattfilter in Reihe gezeichnet................. 

Bürsten kennt ja jeder................

hier nochmal die Bioblocks........................................ 

Oder sollte ich die, wie soll ich sagen, Durchflussrichtungen des Wassers gänzlich ändern???

Was meint ihr???? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht????

Bürsten ganz raus??? Jo was????

Evtl. den Auslauf vom SiFi mit 'nem Rohr bis zur Filtermedienauflage verlängern, damit diese Filtermedien dann auch von unten nach oben durchströmt werden.................... 

Und was dann da, bzw. für die Bürsten rein????

Fragen über Fragen....................... 

Denn im Grunde ist der Filter ja z.Zt. nur halb voll mit Filtermedien bestückt........oder 

Und wenn's geht nicht so teure Filtermedien.....


  ............Helft mir mal............


----------



## Thomas_H (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Olaf,
warum ist die 1. Kammer denn leer?  

War das vorher ein Vortex?

Die Bürsten kannst du jetzt wohl rausschmeißen.

Dann würde ich aufrücken und  die Japanmatten in die erste Kammer packen.
(Aber da stimmt der Durchfluss so nicht  )

Sonst könntest du da grobe Schaumstoffmatten senkrecht reinschneiden und den Auslass vom Siebfilter weiter nach unten verlängern.

Die Bioblocks in die 3. Kammer;- die 4. Kammer feinen Schaumstoff.

(Nur so meine Idee;- Du hast vielleicht schwierige Fragen...  )


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Tom,

Jepp die erste war Vortex........... 

Jo, wenn Fragen, dann schwer.............. 

Ich hoffe, da melden sich noch mehr Experten...............  

Und nu ab in die Heia...............


----------



## Thomas_H (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, wenn Fragen, dann schwer..............



Salut Olli,
das ist aber jetzt die Schwerste in deiner Karriere 

*Na;- dann mal ran Experten ! *


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Olaf,

ich würde Dir gern helfen - aber ich hab leider keine vers. Materialien im Filter und somit auch keine Erfahrungen. 
Aber wenn ein Spaltsieb verbaut ist, dann bringen die Bürsten auch nicht mehr soviel, oder?

Das Beste soll ja immer noch bewegtes __ Hel-X sein.... ist aber eben nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## kwoddel (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Olli

Was hast du denn Spaltsieb und SiFi? oder nur Spaltsieb oder nur SiFi? 

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle die Bürsten auf jedem Fall rausnehmen die waren früher als Vorabscheidung gedacht und das hast du ja schon anders gelöst. Als 2. & 3.  würde ich Orginal Japanmatten nehmen und kein Schaumstoffzeug und in der 4. Helix.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Frank, 


und alle anderen,


guckt mal Hier

Da solltet ihr eigentlich alle Infos finden................... 

Aba ich glaub das iss'n Bogensieb oder.......................

Ich hoffe das ihr *Experten* nu alle nötigen Infos habt...............

Ich will endlich klares Wasser, so wie jetzt, isses im Moment blöd......................

Vielleicht hilft dann ja auch der zweite Pflanzenteich wenn er dann fertich iss...........


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Olaf,

also, meine Meinung  

Siebfilter 

*1* > Kammer Schaumstoffmatten oder Patronen PPI 30 
(evtl. auch ganz frei lassen-setzt sich zusätzlich Dreck ab, wenn der Durchfluß nicht zu hoch ist.)

*2* > Kammer Schaumstoffmatten oder Patronen PPI 20

*3* > Kammer Japanmatte

*4* > Kammer Helix (bewegt)


----------



## Olli.P (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Nach oben schieb..................


----------



## Olli.P (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Ja,

hat denn nur der Thorsten eine Meinung................... 

Hey Frank ( Kwoddel ) hast mal nach dem Link geguckt??? Hat das geholfen????


Was iss denn nu.....................


----------



## Thorsten (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

ja, irgendwie scheinen schon alle im Urlaub zu sein.


----------



## sabine71 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Bin nicht im Urlaub : 

Lese und lerne


----------



## Thorsten (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

ups,  wir müssen ja auch noch telefonieren. 

Ich melde mich evtl. am WE, wenn es dir  Recht ist


----------



## rainthanner (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

was hältst den davon: 

Foto 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## sabine71 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

@thorsten: wenn du mich mit dem telefonieren meintest, .... ist mir recht.
wir sind da.


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi,



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> was hältst den davon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was kostet dann wohl der Spaß????

Von der Filtermedienauflage bis Ok. Wasser sind da in jeder Kammer ca. 261L drinne......: 

Muss ich die dann alle bis Ok. Wasser mit __ Hel-X voll machen..... 

Gibbet denn niemanden, der da Erfahrungswerte bekannt geben will...........

Was nutzt es, wenn ich das so gut finde, den Filter so bestücke und hinterher funzt das nich..............:


----------



## Thorsten (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

hmmm, also die erste Kammer würde ich auf keinenfall mit __ Hel-X bestücken.

Was da noch an Grobschmutz ankommt, hast Du dann alles im Hel-X hängen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht so toll, wenn ich alleine ans Reinigen denke. :?


----------



## Thorsten (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Filtermedienauflage bis Ok. Wasser sind da in jeder Kammer ca. 261L drinne......
> 
> Muss ich die dann alle bis Ok. Wasser mit __ Hel-X voll machen.....



ganz vergessen, in jede Kammer gehört 100-150l Hel-X > ca. 50%


----------



## rainthanner (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, also die erste Kammer würde ich auf keinenfall mit __ Hel-X bestücken.
> :?


 

probiers mal aus Thorsten. 
Ausser Schmutzablass ab und zu öffen mußt du da nichts reinigen. 
Hel-X ist auch ein prima mechanischer Filter nach einem Spaltsieb, weil die verdreckten immer wieder von den sauberen nach unten gedrängt werden und da fällt der Schutz dann ab. 


@ Olli: 
ich schätze mal 400l Hel-X baurchst du und Garantie gibt es keine. 
Garantie gibt es dann mit TF statt SF.   : 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Moin Rainer,

hast Du das so, 1 Kammer mit __ Hel-X?

Meinst Du nicht, dass es evtl. auch am Trommler liegt, 
soll heißen, dass da garnicht mehr so viel Dreck ankommt - wie z.B. bei  einer Sifi oder einem Spaltsieb?!

Beim nächsten Bau, werde ich es mal testen und wehe es fkt. nicht.

Aber dann brauch ich auch einen Trommler...wie bringe ich das nur meiner Frau bei?


----------



## rainthanner (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Thorsten, 

das läuft nicht nur bei mir so. 
Und das lief auch schon so, bevor ich den Trommler hatte. 
Da war es der Spaltfilter, dann das __ Hel-X und am Schluß der Patronenfilter. 



> soll heißen, dass da garnicht mehr so viel Dreck ankommt


Nach dem TF kommt gar kein Dreck mehr, aber dieses Thema machen wir hier jetzt nicht auf.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Armin (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Ahoi,

ich unterstütz mal Rainer. So ist die Filterung optimal. 
Man kann auch Helix als Festbett zur Feinfilterung nehmen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Thorsten (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> ich unterstütz mal Rainer. So ist die Filterung optimal.


Moin Armin,

mag sein, ich bin halt noch einer der "alten Schule" und es fkt. auch!

Trommler und __ Hel-X haben bei mir noch keinen Einzug gehalten.

Mal sehen, wenn der Teich vergrößert wird steht zwangsläufig auch eine Filtervergrößerung an, dann werde ich wohl auch aufrüsten.


----------



## Armin (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Armin,
> 
> mag sein, ich bin halt noch einer der "alten Schule" und es fkt. auch!
> 
> ...



Hy Thorsten,

es gibt viele Systeme, die funktionieren, aber dieses TF-Helix-System macht  so gut wie keine Arbeit und filtert auf hohem Niveau.
Da es jedoch recht teuer ist, kann man mit bzw. an (Bürsten reinigen,Japanmatten auswaschen usw.) anderen Filtersystemen arbeiten.

Nach 5-wöchiger Lecksuche kann ich heute meinen Teich zum 13 Mal füllen.
Gut, daß ich einen Brunnen habe :beeten: 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Rainer,



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> @ Olli:
> ich schätze mal 400l __ Hel-X baurchst du und Garantie gibt es keine.
> Garantie gibt es dann mit TF statt SF.   :
> 
> Gruß Rainer



Da sich hier sonst keiner außer Thorsten und Armin meldet, werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und ein *wenig * Hel-X kaufen........ 

Das gibt bestimmt von Mutti........... 

Soll ich lieber - defekter Link entfernt -

oder die hier nehmen???

Sind die Preise i.O. ???
Spielt die Farbe überhaupt eine Rolle??? Oder liegt das anschließend nur am Recycling Material????


Und wie viel muss dann in welche Kammer rein...........

Und wie wird das Zeugs bewegt??? Mit nem Lüfterstein???? Reicht da die kleine O..e Oxy 400 aus???? Oder brauch ich dann auch noch 'ne neue Luftpumpe?????


Das mit der Garantie diskutieren wir dann später beim nächsten Bayernurlaub aus........... 

Und wenn's nicht funzt, baue dir bei der Gelegenheit gleich den Trommler aus und nehme den mit nach Hause............


So nu bist du wieder dran, wenn sich kein anderer meldet.............

Ach ja, das Wasser geht dann demnächst ja auch noch, vom Filter durch einen zweiten Pflanzenteich...........


----------



## Thorsten (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Da Du lieber auf Rainer wartest, beantworte ich die Fragen jetzt nicht.  1


----------



## rainthanner (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Olaf, 

ich schrieb von __ Hel-X, nicht von Kaldness.  

Hel-X sieht so aus: 






Der Unterschied, welcher das Hel-X auch zur mechanischen Filterung eignet, liegt darin, dass das Wasser auch seitlich duch das Plastikteilchen kann. Beim Kaldness kann es das nicht.  

Für die erste Kammer reicht das Schwarze, in den anderen würde ich schon beim Weißen bleiben. 
Hier zwei Links: 






Ich kenne deinen Spaltfilter, deinen Fischbesatz und deine Teichbeschaffenheit nicht, darum keine Garantie. : 
Eine Garantie gebe ich dir nur, dass du wesentlich weniger reinigen mußt, wie vorher. : 
...Und wenn das Hel-X mal richtig eingelaufen ist, dann entdeckst du was es leistet. Dies braucht allerdings seine Zeit.  

Für die belüftete Kammer braucht es ein wenig mehr Luft-Power.  

Trotzdem bist du beim nächsten Bayernurlaub herzlichst zum Besuch eingeladen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Ich warte nich auf Rainer!!!!!

Wenn du mal richtich lesen würdest: ..................... 



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> So nu bist du wieder dran, wenn sich kein anderer meldet.............



Aber das ist hier ja anscheinend sowieso so 'ne sache mit dem Lesen und verstehen......: 

Ich weiß gar nicht was da immer zwischen den Zeilen gelesen wird...... 

Als wenn sich die Andern dann alle auf den Schlips getreten fühlen...........:crazy: 

Das hatten wir ja schon mal....................:crazy: 

Hier kann jeder seine Meinung kundtun nur es sollte schon zum Thema passen.... 

Also nochmals an die "Allgemeinheit"   "und"  "Koi-Experten" wieviel muß da jetzt von dem __ Hel-X in welche Kammer rein?????????????????


Und: Jetz ma Butter bei die Fische...................


----------



## rainthanner (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Olli, 

mach doch mal ein Bild von den Fässern, aber so 130 - 150l je Fass werden wohl benötigt werden. 

Das Filtermaterial muß vom Flüchten in die nächste Kammer gesichert werden. Ebenso natürlich beim Schmutzablass.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Upp's,


jo, jetzt hab ich den Unterschied gesehn, hab mit mal beides in Ruhe angesehen............. 

Der Preis iss ja ungefähr gleich...... 

Schon ma in mein Album reingeschaut???? Da sollte eigentlich alles andere was man nicht mit 
Worten beschreiben kann, zu erkennen sein.................... 

Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte..........................:

Aber wie viel von dem Zeugs muß denn jetzt in welche Kammer........


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Das Filtermaterial muß vom Flüchten in die nächste Kammer gesichert werden. Ebenso natürlich beim Schmutzablass.
> Gruß Rainer




Reichen da nicht die Normalen Filtermedienauflagen????

Ich habe noch welche mit 13x13mm Öffnungen...................

Und dann guckt doch ma in mein Album da sind glaub ich alle erforderlichen Bilder anzusehen; Filter, Siebfilter u.s.w...............


----------



## rainthanner (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Jetzt weiß ich. 


war das nicht der Filter, der den ganzen Winter vor sich hingeschwitzt hatte.  


Füllung steht schon im Beitrag drüber.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Jepp,


und wie viel jetzt in welche Kammer??????????????

__ Hel-X iss genehmigt................. 

Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch über die Menge und den passenden Belüfter einich werden........... 

Aba dass krieg ich dann hoffentlich auch noch hin.................:


----------



## rainthanner (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Olaf, 

nimm mal 
150l für die erste Kammer
je 125l für die beiden anderen Kammern

macht zusammen 400l __ Hel-X 14 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Rainer,

ich werde es dann mal so probieren............ 

Aber die Filtermedienauflagen, die du in Beitrag 14 entfernt hast, bleiben die drinne oder soll ich die dann auch rausnehmen????

Ich frag nur, wenn ich dann mal den Filter spüle, bzw. die Schieber vom Schmutzablass öffne und die einzelnen Kammern leer laufen lasse, dann wird mir das __ Hel-X wohl in die Kanalisation abhauen.................. 

Habe ganz vergessen die Schmutzablässe mit einzuzeichnen........:


----------



## Thorsten (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte nich auf Rainer!!!!!
> 
> Wenn du mal richtich lesen würdest: .....................
> 
> ...



Moin Olaf,

lese doch mal zwischen den Zeilen  ...Spaß muss sein.

ich fühle mich nicht auf den Schlips getreten, da muss mehr passieren.

Baust Du nun wie es Rainer vorgeschlagen hat?

P.S.
Der Belüfter von Oase ist ausreichend!


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Thorsten,


Jepp, ich werde es mal nach Rainers Vorschlag realisieren............


Es meldet sich ja sonst keiner, außer den vorher genannten dreien auf meine Frage............. 

Aber wenn man bedenkt das hier z.Zt. 3717 User registriert sind........ 

Und davon sind *"nur"* drei dabei die eine Filteranlage für einen Koi-Teich betreiben................. 

Mal abgesehen von den ich schätze mal 50 Usern die hier regelmäßig Posten und  Tipps geben......

Dann wären da also 3667 lesenichtschreibuser....................: 

Aber egal das hatten wir ja schon mal..................... 

So,

jetzt meine nächste Frage:


Wer hat gute Connections zu jemandem, der das __ Hel-X günstig anbietet???

Bzw. wer kann es günstig besorgen?????


Und nu: 

rege Beteiligung..............   


Wenn's auch nur per PN ist.................


----------



## sabine71 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Isch kann dich leider nix  Bezugsadresse geben. 

Habe mich aber hiermit rege beteiligt 



Gruß

Sabine


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Stefan hatte mal ne Massenaktion gestartet  

Hau ihn doch mal an:

http://www.foerdekoi.de/


----------



## rainthanner (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Filtermedienauflagen, die du in Beitrag 14 entfernt hast, bleiben die drinne oder soll ich die dann auch rausnehmen????


 

na die läßt du natürlich drin.


----------



## guimo (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Olli,

Ich habe auch 1 Filterkammer mit Helix 17 bestückt. Ich habe sie bei Fa Stoehr, einem Hersteller des Helix gekauft.Hier das Angebot der Firma :


Der Artikel HX17KLL ist eines der Typen, die hauptsächlich von unsern "Koi-Kunden" geordert wird.

Den Artikel kann ich Ihnen wie folgt anbieten:

ab 100 Liter 550,- Euro/m³
ab 300 Liter 420,- Euro/m³
ab 600 Liter 380,- Euro/m³

ab 1000 Liter 364,- Euro/m³

zuzüglich Porto und Mehrwertsteuer.

< 1000 Liter können wir den Versand  per DHL Postpaket für 7,00 Euro/100 Liter ausführen

ab 1000 Liter versenden wir per Spedition für ca. 70,- Euro/m³ deutschlandweit.

Lieferung erfolgt gegen Vorauskasse.

 Thomas __ Schneider
Christian Stöhr GmbH & Co.
Elektro- und Kunststoffwaren KG
Kronacher Str. 14
96364 Marktrodach

Die Fa. findest du im Internet unter 

                                    Gruss Guido


----------



## Heinz65 (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Guten Abend, die Herrschaften.
Auf diesen Zug möchte ich jetzt mal aufspringen, da ich einen Center-Vortex C115 entsprechend mit Helix bestücken will. 
Dazu noch ein paar Fragen: Das sich bei bewegtem Helix der Schmutz löst, und dann nach unten fällt, das kapier ich.  Wie funktioniert das bei unbewegtem Helix? Heißt "unbewegt" auch, die ganze Filterkammer von Filtermedienträger bis Oberkante Wasserstand vollzupacken?
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, jede Kammer mit nur 50% Helix zu befüllen. Gilt Das für "bewegt" und unbewegt"?
In einem der letzen Beiträge hieß es, die 1. Kammer mit 150 Liter ( = x %)zu befüllen,  Kammer 3+4 nur mit 125 Liter (= y %). warum der Unterschied?
Da ich den Inhalt (in Liter! daß Wasser drin ist, weiß ich) einer Kammer von Olii´s Filter nicht kenne, könnt Ihr mir "X" und "Y" nennen? 
Gruß aus Franken an den Rest der Welt!


----------



## Olli.P (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Heinz,

guckst du ab Hier und dann weiter.............

Das wäre dann ab Seite 2ff................


----------



## Heinz65 (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Zum Donner!
Das mit den 261 Litern hab ich überlesen,  zerknirsch!
Rainthanner hat zwar geschrieben, daß die schmutzigen Teile nach unten sinken, aber Das gilt doch nur bei "bewegt", oder?
Wenn es nicht so ist,  für was  brauche ich dann überhaupt "bewegt"?
Ich kapier´s nicht!


----------



## Olli.P (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi,

ich denke mal für die Bakkis.................

Die verbrauchen doch Sauerstoff beim Abbau..................:


----------



## rainthanner (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*



			
				Heinz65 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend, die Herrschaften.
> Auf diesen Zug möchte ich jetzt mal aufspringen, da ich einen Center-Vortex C115 entsprechend mit Helix bestücken will.
> Dazu noch ein paar Fragen: Das sich bei bewegtem Helix der Schmutz löst, und dann nach unten fällt, das kapier ich. Wie funktioniert das bei unbewegtem Helix? Heißt "unbewegt" auch, die ganze Filterkammer von Filtermedienträger bis Oberkante Wasserstand vollzupacken?
> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, jede Kammer mit nur 50% Helix zu befüllen. Gilt Das für "bewegt" und unbewegt"?
> ...


 
Hallo Heinz, 

eine grobe Vorabscheidung brauchst du natürlich schon. Bei Olli ist es ein Siebfilter. 
Machen wir mal das Beispiel und füllen einen Center Vortex ausschließlich mit __ Hel-X: 
Im Vortex des Center-Vortex eine Sifi-Patrone unterbringen. 
Die erste Kammer mit unbewegtem Hel-X kannst du zu 2/3 füllen und mußt dann ab und zu kräftig mit der Hand umrühren, damit der Schutz abfällt. Dazu schaltet man natürlich die Pumpe kurz ab, bis der Schmutz über den Zugschieber abgelassen wurde. 
Die bewegten Kammern (in Center-Vortex-Fall dann die zweite und dritte) dienen der biologischen Filterung und werden 1/2 bis ebenfalls 2/3 gefüllt. Belüftet werden sie, damit jedes einzelne Hel-X mit Sauerstoff versorgt wird und abgestorbene Bakterien vom Hel-X abfallen. 
Deine vierte Kammer wird genau wie die erste Kammer gefüllt und nicht bewegt. Sie dient dann der Feinfilterung und fängt auf, was in den bewegten Kammern abgestoßen wird. 

Ergebnise bei einem Reihenvortex zeigten, dass diese Filterung prima funktioniert. Somit sollte es auch beim Center-Vortex klappen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Heinz65 (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Guten Morgen, Rainer,
Das ist eine Aussage, die kapier sogar ich!  
Die SIFI-Patrone Größe 3  ist schon eingeplant.
Bestückung hab ich wie folgt geplant:
Kammer1   HELIX unbewegt
Kammer2   Japanmatten 
Kammer 3  HELIX bewegt
Kammer4   HELIX unbewegt
Dürfte so klappen,  oder?


----------



## rainthanner (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*


----------



## rainthanner (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

nun wäre nur noch interessant, ob das bei Olli schon so läuft?  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi,


Nöööööööööö, habe das __ Hel-X noch nicht........... 

Das sollte eine Sammelbestellung angeleiert werden.......... 

Ich hoffe aber das das jetzt endlich bald was wird......................:beeten:


----------



## Olli.P (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Leute,

am Samstag ist das __ Hel-X 14 gekommen.................... 

Sammelbestellung über KarpfenOli war wohl nix, der hat sich bei mir nicht mehr gemeldet............. 
Da hab ich dann eben ein paar Euronen mehr hingelegt.............. 

Wir haben dann natürlich sofort den Filter neu bestückt............... 

Hier ein paar Bilder:

In die 1te Kammer hab ich erst mal die Bio Balls reingepackt......... 
Hel-X geht da noch nicht, die Filtermedienauflage ist zu grob gelöchert, da würde das Hel-X bei'm nächsten Schmutzablass sich in die Kanalisation verabschieden.............. 
Das wird aber noch geändert sobald ich eine andere Filtermedienauflage habe....... 

Hier die letzte Kammer, Hel-X unbewegt........  Das graue Rohr ist der Überlauf vom SiFi, was aber auch noch geändert wird sobald ich die Kiste für den neuen SiFi habe......... 

Hier die 2te Kammer mit dem Belüfteten Hel-X.... 
Die Pfeile markieren die Stellen wo ich die Blubbersteine an der Filtermedienauflage befestigt habe.............

Wenn man genau hinsieht, kann man am oberen Pfeil die Bläschen erkennen......... 

Dann woll'n wa ma nu abwarten wie's weiter wird.............: 

Ich hoffe natürlich, alles zum besten..................


----------



## Heinz65 (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Olaf.
Mal ´ne Frage zu den Sprudelsteinen.  Hast Du einfach "frei Schnauze"  die Anzahl Deiner Sprudelsteine gewählt, oder gibts hier Berechnungen/Erfahrungswerte im Sinne:  pro Liter Wasser oder Helix  1 Stein bzw. x Liter Luft, oder so ?


----------



## Olli.P (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Heinz,


ich hab die Anzahl jetzt mal einfach frei Schnauze gewählt....... 

Ich habe die O..e Aqua-Oxy 400 und hatte da noch zwei T-Stücke und 4 Sprudelsteine Liegen....... 

Also hab ich die da einfach mal reingehängt, denn ich meine je mehr Luft da nach oben steigt, desto besser wird das __ Hel-X bewegt...........oder.....


----------



## Olli.P (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Leute,

wollte mal eben zeigen wie der Filter mit den __ Hel-X Kammern nun nach gut einer Woche aussieht................

Hab jetzt auch mal n'en Notüberlauf installiert...... 

In der letzten Kammer: Hel-X unbewegt..... 

Die zweite Kammer, Hel-X bewegt... 

nochmal zum Vergleich: So sieht's nagelneu aus........................


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Olaf,

sieht so aus, als vermehren sich die Bakis ordentlich.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Jepp,


so soll's ja auch sein........................


Auf dass er jetzt hoffendlich gut funzt, damit sich die Investition auch gelohnt hat...........: 


Bin bis jetzt jedenfalls gut zufrieden, sonst war nach einigen Tagen Regen das Wasser immer trübe, was aber dieses mal ausblieb............

Also würde ich schon mal sagen:.......... 1:0 für's __ Hel-X..........................


----------



## velos (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo,

ich blubber auch mal dazwischen. 

Wo habt ihr die Filtermedienauflage für das __ Hel-X gekauft.
Habe 300L im Keller liegen und bin voll beim Filterbau.


----------



## Olli.P (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Peter,

ich habe die Auflage Hier gekauft......: 

Die hat 'ne 13x13mm Maschenweite.......... 

Da haut das __ Hel-X dann auch nicht ab..................


----------



## velos (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Olaf,

da kauf ich auch FAST alles. : : 
Hätte ja sein können, dass es die Teile noch wo preiswerter gibt.
Bin auch am dran am bauen am tun, wie blöde.  
Aber erst alle Behälter und Kammern. Bis zum Herbst will ich alle Bauteile fertig haben.  
Im Frühjahr geht dann das Graben für den Filter und den Ringanker los. Der  neue Filter wird erstmal am jetzigen Teich angeschlossen.
Wenn dann das Wasser 15 Grad hält kommt die Bande in den Pool und ich grabe dann den Teich auf 30-40m³.
Freu mich schon drauf und gehe schon regelmäßig schwimmen und radeln, damit ich im Frühjahr nicht abk.....


----------



## rainthanner (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Olli, 

__ Hel-X braucht seine Zeit. 

Nitrit solltest du jetzt öfter mal messen. Kann sein, dass es für einige Zeit ansteigt und erst langsam wieder sinkt. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Ach ja, 

gut, dass du an einen Überlauf gedacht hast.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Rainer,


Jepp, das mit dem Überlauf funzt wirklich sehr gut............... 

Habe den Filter jetzt so eingeregelt, das der Überlauf so eben geflutet wird......... 

Nitrit messe ich jeden Abend um die gleiche Zeit........., ist bislang von 0,0 auf 0,2-0,3 angestiegen............. 

Ich hoffe das das nicht viel schlimmer wird.............:beeten: 

Habe das füttern jetzt erst mal um 50% reduziert....................... 

Da aber die Nächte hier z.Zt. sehr frisch sind, verdunsten da in der Woche mal gut 5cm Wasser..........

Meine Frau sagt das es morgens immer sehr Nebelig überm Teich ist..........
Ich kann da leider nix zu sagen, wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre isses immer noch dunkel.............. 

Habe heute dann mal die 5cm Wasser wieder nachgefüllt.............:

Eine andere Option um mehr Filtervolumen zu erreichen hätte ich da auch noch im Hinterkopf. Zur Not könnte ich hinter die letzte Kammer ja auch noch eine Regentonne mit anschließen. Platz wäre ja noch genug da und Filtermaterial auch..............: 

Aber nu ist erst einmal der neue SiFi dran................. 

Mal sehen ob das alles so klappt wie ich das vorhabe, dann geht da auch wieder mehr Wasser durch den Filter. Die Pumpe hat ja jetzt doch einen derben Höhenunterschied zu überwinden...............


----------



## Olli.P (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi,


so, jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft auch die erste Filterkammer mit __ Hel-X zu befüllen............... 

Einmal die Kammer nur mit dem Hel-X 

Und so sieht's aus wenn dann auch die Pumpe läuft................ 


Und weil der Siebfilter jetzt auch über den Normalen Filtereinlauf angeschlossen ist, denke ich mal das die unteren Hel-X Schichten bewegt werden...... 

Jedenfalls war diese Vortexeigenschaft im Probelauf ohne Hel-X zu beobachten............

Mal sehen wies wird...............


----------



## Olli.P (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi,

kurzer Lagebericht:


Wasser wird m.M.n. immer klara.......................


UVC ist nu seit ca. 1 Woche aus, keine Schwebstoffe im Wasser zu erkennen und...............


































































Fadenalgen werden auch nicht mehr.................. 

eher weniger........................... 


Anscheinend geht's auch wirklich ohne UVC............................. 

Obwohl sich die Pflanzen langsam zurückziehen.............

Ich werde das natürlich im Auge behalten und weiter berichten.................


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Moin Olaf,

freut mich für Dich, dass alles zur Zufriedenheit läuft.  

Aber sag mal, wärst Du so gut und stellst mal ne ungefähre Kostenangabe ein? 
Gern auch aufgesplittet, wenn das gehen sollte. 
Ist sicher interessant für die, die immer meinen "Eigenbau ist zu teuer".


----------



## geecebird (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Olaf, an so eine Kostenübersicht wäre ich auch sehr interessiert.

@Annett: Ich war auch der Meinung, dass Eigenbau zu teuer ist. Jedoch war das günstigste Angebot für einen 5-Kammer Filter plus Vortex bei 1000 Euro. Im Selbstbau hatte ich rund 700 Euro überschlagen. Beides hat halt seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Moin,

vor allem sollte man einen Mini-Kauffilter, der nix leistet (außer auf dem Papier), nicht mit einem funktionstüchtigen Eigenbau vergleichen.
Das kann nur schief gehen.


----------



## Olli.P (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi,


meine Kostenaufstellung werde ich dann Heute Abend einstellen...........

Ich muß noch ein wenig die Preise zusammensuchen damit es auch realistisch bleibt.................


----------



## geecebird (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Danke schön ;o)

Danke auch an den Rest. Ich finde es eine sehr interessante These __ Hel-X schon in der ersten Kammer zu sehen und die Erfahrungen dazu zu lesen. Klasse *thumbs up*


----------



## rainthanner (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> finde es eine sehr interessante These __ Hel-X schon in der ersten Kammer zu sehen und die Erfahrungen dazu zu lesen. Klasse *thumbs up*


 
Hallo, 

die Voraussetzung ist nach wie vor eine gut funktionierende Vorabscheidung. 
Wie die Vorabscheidung letztlich aussieht, ist jedem selbst überlassen und richtet sich einerseits nach dem Geldbeutel, oder andererseits nach dem Arbeitsaufwand, den man bereit ist, auf sich zu nehmen. 

Kein Hel-X alleine wird mit Fadenalgen & Co fertig. 


Das wollte ich nur noch mal betonen. : 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## geecebird (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

*zwinker* das kam vorher auch schon rüber...

Aber das ist zurzeit auch noch mein Problem, aber ich behalte es im Hinterkopf, wenn ich mal ein SiFi gekauft habe ;o)


----------



## Olli.P (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Leute,

bin gestern Abend ja nicht mehr dazu gekommen.......... 

Aber hier jetzt die Kostenaufstellung........


4-Kammer Kleeblattfilter gebraucht
komplett mit Filtermedien und Verrohrung...................450,-
2 Stück Filtermedienauflage Rastermaß 12x12mm*........ 48,-
200L __ Hel-X............................................................132,-
1 Durchführung für Poljester 50/63x50x20....................16,15
1 Bogen 90°............................................................1,40
1 T-Stück 45°..........................................................7,70                                                                          

1 Reststück HT Rohr DN 50 für den Überlauf...........
Hatte ich noch da.....: 

Der Filter wäre mit Regentonnen sicherlich günstiger gewesen........
Bei uns bekommt man z.Zt. 200L Tonnen mit deckel für 'nen 10er......... 


Und nu der Siebfilter:

2x Flansch 50mm........................................................19,80
1x Flansch 110mm......................................................14,80
1x Kugelhahn 50mm.....................................................10,75
1x Siebgewebe 60x60 cm 250µ......................................40,00
1x Innotec.................................................................17,75
1x Plexi-/ Bastlerglas 4mm 1250x500mm...........................25,00
3x Pack Edelstahlschrauben M4x20...................................7,50
1x Kupplung mit O-Ring 50mm..........................................4,05
1x PE Behälter 800x600x420 mm......................................-----
Den hab ich geschenkt bekommen......... 
2x Schlauchtülle 50mm...................................................4,80
2x PE/ PVC Winkel 25x25 mm 1000mm Lang........................4,00
1m Schlauch 50mm........................................................7,25
1x Tangitkleber.............................................................4,50
1x Tangit Reiniger..........................................................4,50
Plus PVC Rohr 50mm zum anschließen der Siebfilters........

Also rund 800,- Euronen...............

*Die vorhandene Filtermedienauflage hatte ein zu großes Rastermaß, da Wäre das Hel-X beim ersten reinigen in der Kanalisation gelandet

So, und bevor jetzt einige schreien;

Da hättest du ja auch 'nen fertigen Siebfilter, bzw. Spaltsieb kaufen können, meins ist mit diesen kosten bereits fertig angeschlossen............: 

Und: Ein Spaltsieb-/Sieb-filter in meiner Größe kostet fertig bestimmt ein Wenig mehr...................


----------



## Annett (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo Olaf,

Dankefein. 

Bei uns gabs das ganze Jahr die Tonnen für unter 10Euro - man muss nur die Augen aufmachen und nicht beim erstbesten kaufen.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi,

auch hier ein kurzes Feedback:


Die UVC ist immer noch AUS! Das Wasser bleibt bislang klar!! 
Obwohl sich die Pflanzen immer mehr zurückziehen......: 

Die Fadenalgen halten sich im Rahmen...... 

Fazit: Das __ Hel-X ist sehr empfehlenswert........... 

Zur Wasserfärbung:

Je länger ich kein neues Grundwasser nachfülle wird auch dieses Farblich klarer. Da das Hel-X immer gelblicher wird, denke ich dass es sich um Eisen handelt. Ich werde nächste Woche; da hab ich mehr Zeit, mal so einen Abschäumer wie hoffisoft, oder Bernhard ( GERMAN-LOBO ) bauen.

Mal sehen ob sich da was mit der Wasserfarbe bessert.........


----------



## hergen (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

hallo zusammen werde mein filter glaub ich so bestücken 
1.siebfilter 
2.grobe filtermatten
3.mittlere filtermatte
4.feine filtermatte
5.biobälle lava
6.???
oder habt ihr andere vorschläge
bin für alle vorschläge dankbar


----------



## hansemann (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hallo, 
wegen Helix und kleinerem Filter. Wenn ich einen Siebfilter auf einen 3-Kammer-Filter stelle und sich in der ersten Kammer unbewegtes Helix befindet, kommt in die 2.Kammer bewegtes und in die 3.Kammer wieder unbewegtes, oder???
2. Pro bewegter Kammer (also wahrscheinlicher einer Kammer) kommen ungefähr 60-70 Liter Helix bei einem nutzbarem Filtervolumen von ca. 100 hinein. Wieviel Liter/Stunde sollte die Teichbelüfterpumpe dann haben?
3. Ist es nicht wegen der Biologischen Filterung besser, 2 bewegte Kammern zu haben, also 1. Kammer nach Siebfilter unbewegt, 2. und 3. Kammer bewegt? 
4. Reinigen: Pumpe aus, 1 Kammer mit unbewegtem Helix kräftig rühren, dann Zugschieber auf und Wasser komplett ablassen. Dann Zugschieber schließen und Zugschieber 2. Kammer öffnen und nicht rühren sondern nur kurz Schmutzwasser ablassen bis es klar wird, dann gleich Schieber wieder zu. Und dann ran an die 3.Kammer, rühren falls 3. Kammer unbewegt ist und nur kurz Schmutzwasser ablassen und gleich wieder Zugschieber schließen?
5. Im Winter alles Wasser ablassen, alles gründlich reinigen und Filtermaterial ohne Wasser überwintern lassen? (Teich ist nicht tief und soll nicht auskühlen, daher im Winter kein Filterbetrieb, nur kleine Luftpumpe bisher immer o.k.)
6. Jetzt wird es technisch schwierig. Der Ablauf eines Siebfilters ist häufig 110mm. Jetzt passen aber in meinen Filter z.B. nur 2  50er Rohre, kann ich dann von 110mm mit Reduzierstück und T-Stück auf letztendlich 2 mal 50mm-Rohre ausweichen?
Vielen Dank. Mein etwas verbauter Filter ist  in einem zeitgleichen anderen Thema abgebildet unter Teichtechnik und Modulfilter, hoof ich verstoße jetzt nicht gegen eine Regel, aber Thema Helix passt hier rein, denke ich.
Ich überlege nämlich jetzt ernsthaft, ob mit Helix und Siebfilter (trotz der Anschaffungskosten  und dem damit verbundenen Ärger mit der nur in diesem Fall "schlechteren Hälfte") mein Filterproblem praktisch und für immer gelöst wäre???


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter jetzt wie bestücken???????*

Hi Hans,

also zu 2 ( liegt auch bestimmt an der Durchflussmenge ) und 3 kann ich nix sagen... 

Ich hab jedenfalls; Kammer 1. unbewegt, 2. bewegt, 3. Japanmatten belüftet, 4. __ Hel-X unbewegt.

Zu 4:

Ich reinige wie folgt:

Pumpe aus, Kammer 1 und 2 kräftig rühren, dann Nacheinander die Schieber auf. Dann den Filter wieder voll laufen lassen und das gleiche noch mal aber in umgekehrter Reihenfolge.

Dann ein paar Tage später das gleiche mit Kammer 3+4. Nie alle auf einmal...

Zu 5:

Bei mir läuft der Filter durch.

ZU 6:


----------

